# Clarion APA 2100 amplifier (similar to McIntosh MC425)



## maxxx

Clarion APA 2100 amplifier (McIntosh MC425) | eBay


----------



## audiobaun

Nice amp


----------



## Candisa

I wouldn't know if it's actually an MC425 that's inside of it, but it's a great amp! We have exactly the same and a matching APA4400 over here.
This series is the predecessor of the famous APA4300HX _(of which we have 3 for sale, PM if interested)_!

If we'd live in the US and the price doesn't go too high, it would have been ours!

Isabelle
(Sorry I'm not online too much lately, long working-days, short nights!)


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

They are not the same amps.They are similar but they dont use the bigger output transistors and the use the older style power guard circuit.Also they are not as under rated as much as the Mac's.Still a decent amp.The silver ones were made 10 miles from me in Walton Ky,and the purple ones were made in Japan.


----------



## JuiceMan88

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> They are not the same amps.They are similar but they dont use the bigger output transistors and the use the older style power guard circuit.Also they are not as under rated as much as the Mac's.Still a decent amp.The silver ones were made 10 miles from me in Walton Ky,and the purple ones were made in Japan.


Do you know by chance which output transistor the MC425 uses?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

2sb1317/2sd1975=Mac
2sa1673/2sc4388=Clarion
Both amps use the Sanyo STK350-000 60watt output amplifier IC as a predriver.


----------

